# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  سوال : خطای unable to load assembly group. the user assembly group provider threw an exception while

## mohsenashkboos

با سلام. من با ویژوال استادیو 2012 برای شیرپوینت 2010 وب پارتی نوشتم که با استفاده از تکنولوژی linq لیستی را از شیرپوینت می خواند اما در هنگام اجرای وب پارت این خطا را می دهد.تا جایی که فهمیدم این خطا مربوط به Sandbox می باشد.

unable to load assembly group. the user assembly group provider threw an exception while trying

 لطفا کمک کنید فوری ممنون.

----------


## feri10

سلام.
و خداوند گوگل را آفرید:
http://sharepoint-tutorial.net/post/...exception.aspx

----------


## mohsenashkboos

با تشکر از شما.دوست عزیز من این مسیر رو رفتم اما دو فرآیند مورد نظر که در تصویر اومده رو اصلا ندارم؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید چیکار کنم؟؟؟!!

----------


## feri10

منظورتون چیه که ندارید.
 توی Service به دنبال  سرویس SharePoint 2010 User Code Host بگردید و account تعیین شده را تغییر بدید.

----------


## mohsenashkboos

تغییر دادم اما الان در ویژوال استادیو این خطا رو میدهNew Bitmap Image.jpg

----------


## feri10

توی central Admin چک کنید که سرویس Microsoft SharePoint Foundation Sandboxed Code Service از قسمت سرویس ها Start شده باشه.
ترجیحا ویژوال استودیوتون را هم با دسترسی Admin اجرا کنید.

----------


## mohsenashkboos

من با کاربر admin وارد سیستم شده ام.
New Bitmap Image.jpg

----------


## feri10

شما این کد رو هم توی Powershell امتحان کنید و ببینید مشکلتون هنوز پا برجاست.



> $acl = Get-Acl HKLM:\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ComputerNam  e
> $person = [System.Security.Principal.NTAccount]"Users"
> $access = [System.Security.AccessControl.RegistryRights]::FullControl
> $inheritance = [System.Security.AccessControl.InheritanceFlags]"ContainerInherit, ObjectInherit"
> $propagation = [System.Security.AccessControl.PropagationFlags]::None
> $type = [System.Security.AccessControl.AccessControlType]::Allow
> $rule = New-Object System.Security.AccessControl.RegistryAccessRule($  person, $access, $inheritance, $propagation, $type)
> $acl.AddAccessRule($rule)
> Set-Acl HKLM:\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ComputerNam  e $acl

----------


## mohsenashkboos

New Bitmap Image.jpg
خطا داد موقع اجرا!؟!

----------


## feri10

آخه دوست عزیز شما تو همون خط اول به جای Computername باید اسم کامپیوتر خودت را وارد کنی.
فقط کپی نکن دیگه! :اشتباه:

----------


## mohsenashkboos

من اینو زدم بازم خطا میده Computer name من ProgrammingPc هستش.

$acl = Get-Acl HKLM:\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\PROGRAMMING  PC
$person = [System.Security.Principal.NTAccount]"Users"
$access = [System.Security.AccessControl.RegistryRights]::FullControl
$inheritance = [System.Security.AccessControl.InheritanceFlags]"ContainerInherit, ObjectInherit"
$propagation = [System.Security.AccessControl.PropagationFlags]::None
$type = [System.Security.AccessControl.AccessControlType]::Allow
$rule = New-Object System.Security.AccessControl.RegistryAccessRule($ person, $access, $inheritance, $propagation, $type)
$acl.AddAccessRule($rule)
Set-Acl HKLM:\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\PROGRAMMING  PC $acl

----------


## mohsenashkboos

من اینو زدم بازم خطا میده Computer name من ProgrammingPc هستش.اما بازم خطا میده

 $acl = Get-Acl HKLM:\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\PROGRAMMING  PC
 $person = [System.Security.Principal.NTAccount]"Users"
 $access = [System.Security.AccessControl.RegistryRights]::FullControl
 $inheritance = [System.Security.AccessControl.InheritanceFlags]"ContainerInherit, ObjectInherit"
 $propagation = [System.Security.AccessControl.PropagationFlags]::None
 $type = [System.Security.AccessControl.AccessControlType]::Allow
 $rule = New-Object System.Security.AccessControl.RegistryAccessRule($ person, $access, $inheritance, $propagation, $type)
 $acl.AddAccessRule($rule)
 Set-Acl HKLM:\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\PROGRAMMING  PC $acl

----------


## feri10

دوست عزیز اشتباه از من بود دقیقا کد زیر را بدون هیچ تغییری وارد کنید.

$acl = Get-Acl HKLM:\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ComputerNam  e
$person = [System.Security.Principal.NTAccount]"Users"
$access = [System.Security.AccessControl.RegistryRights]::FullControl
$inheritance = [System.Security.AccessControl.InheritanceFlags]"ContainerInherit, ObjectInherit"
$propagation = [System.Security.AccessControl.PropagationFlags]::None
$type = [System.Security.AccessControl.AccessControlType]::Allow
$rule = New-Object System.Security.AccessControl.RegistryAccessRule($  person, $access, $inheritance, $propagation, $type)
$acl.AddAccessRule($rule)
Set-Acl HKLM:\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ComputerNam  e $acl

فقط ComputerName را به صورت چسپیده وارد کنید.

----------


## mohsenashkboos

از زحمات شما واقعا تشکر می کنم اما دوست عزیز من کد رو کپی کردم جای نام کامپیوتر هم نام کامپیوتر خودم رو نوشتم(Programmingpc).اما هنوزم خطا میده نسبت به خط 1،7،8،9

----------


## mohsenashkboos

> از زحمات شما واقعا تشکر می کنم اما دوست عزیز من کد رو کپی کردم جای نام کامپیوتر هم نام کامپیوتر خودم رو نوشتم(Programmingpc).اما هنوزم خطا میده نسبت به خط 1،7،8،9


دوست عزیز من کد را با موفقیت زدم اما همچنان مشکل من باقی است و خطا قبلی رو میده

----------


## feri10

نه دوست بزرگوار. 
گفتم اشباه از من بوده دیگه نام کامپیوتر را عوض نکنید دقیقا همون عبارت ComputerName را وارد کنید.

----------


## mohsenashkboos

من هم متوجه شدم و وارد کردم صحیحش و با موفقیت عمل کرد اما عزیز خطا هنوز برطرف نشده و موقعی که وب پارتو اضافه میکنم همچنان همان خطا را میدهد

----------


## feri10

منظورتون همون موقع Deploy کردن Error میده؟

----------


## feri10

تنها موردی که به نظر من میرسه کنترل کنید یکی از موارد این سایت نباشه:
http://sharepointdreamer.com/2011/07...oxed-solutions
اگر چیزی پیدا کردم میگذارم .
موفق باشید.

----------


## mohsenashkboos

> منظورتون همون موقع Deploy کردن Error میده؟


deploy با موفقیت انجام میشه وقتی شیرپوینت بالا میاد و پروژه را به عنوان یک وب پارت به شیرپوینت میخوام اضافه کنم هنگام اضافه کردن خطا میده همون خطایی که موضوع تاپیک هستش رو میده

----------


## feri10

راستی سوالی که اول باید می پرسیدم:
چرا ازSandbox Solution استفاده می کنید؟
خیلی محدودیت دسترسی و اینا رو داره.

----------


## mohsenashkboos

> راستی سوالی که اول باید می پرسیدم:
> چرا ازSandbox Solution استفاده می کنید؟
> خیلی محدودیت دسترسی و اینا رو داره.


 بله محدودیت هاش مثل اینکه زیاده.برای سرعت بالاترش نسبت به فارم.فارم سرعتش خیلی پایینه و برای تست برنامه باید 5 دقیقه منظر بمونم تا شیرپوینت بیاد بالا.

----------


## feri10

خب آره سرعتش پایین هست ولی نه زیاد. من که تا حالا همچین مشکلی که 5 دقیقه طول بکشه برام پیش نیومده.
به هر حال فکر میکنم به امکاناتش می ارزه. 
حال خودتون مختارید.

----------


## mohsenashkboos

ممنون از کمک هایی که کردید.

----------


## mohsenashkboos

راه حل برطرف کردن این خطا این است که بایستی User ای که با آن وارد شدید مجوز دسترسی کامل به درایوی که ویندوز سرور بر روی آن نصب شده است داشته باشد.برای اینکار هم میتوانید از قسمت Security درایو مربوطه اقدام کنید.

----------

